# Peppermint Experience w/Benny Benassi



## jini (Jun 2, 2011)

Hello Everyone, my name is Jini and I just moved to Dubai from the states about a month ago. I am here living with my Aunt and Uncle until I get my own place. I just got a job about a week ago, so once my probationary period is over I plan on finding a place of my own. Anyway, that is a bit off the topic of this thread. I'm new here and I don't know anybody other than my Aunt and Uncle and their social circle, which are obviously quite a bit older than me. I'm looking to meet other expats and to start getting out there and doing stuff, now that the stress of my job hunt is finally over. On June 10th there is a concert, Peppermint Experience with Benny Benassi at DWTC and I really really want to go. He is an amazing DJ that I never thought I would get the chance to see live since I'm from a small town in the US with no night life to speak of. Anyway, I don't really want to go alone and I think it would be a great environment to get to know people. I'm outgoing, I like having a good time, I'm sociable, and I can drink like a fish, so if anybody else is down to go to this with me and not make me feel like a total ******* for going alone LOL, just let me know. In case this is relevant, I'm Female, 26, Indian origins, and I grew up in the UK and the US. Hope to hear from some people.

Cheers!


----------



## Dubai_NewKid (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey Gini, Welcome to Dubai...i have myself recently moved here....ive marked the date down in my calendar for the event! its goin to be a killer nite.

Also if you want to dosomethin before this, we are surely going to be partyin on the weekend! oh i almost forgot.....weekends here!!! YAAAAyyyyyyyy


----------



## tattyscone (May 24, 2011)

Cant beat a bit of Benny, might be up for it!


----------



## jini (Jun 2, 2011)

Dubai_NewKid said:


> Hey Gini, Welcome to Dubai...i have myself recently moved here....ive marked the date down in my calendar for the event! its goin to be a killer nite.
> 
> Also if you want to dosomethin before this, we are surely going to be partyin on the weekend! oh i almost forgot.....weekends here!!! YAAAAyyyyyyyy



Yes yes yes I want to do something before too!! Any plans this weekend? I don't technically start my job till Sunday so I have this weekend to really party it up. So is it cool if I go with you guys to this show also? Then I can go ahead and buy tickets. Woot! I'm excited.


----------



## jini (Jun 2, 2011)

tattyscone said:


> cant beat a bit of benny, might be up for it!


do it!!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Who is Benny?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh you silly girl... how do you not know ?? 

Benny Benassi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

What is up with all these DJs?! Where are all the bands??


----------



## akdubai (Mar 10, 2011)

jini said:


> On June 10th there is a concert, Peppermint Experience with Benny Benassi at DWTC and I really really want to go.
> 
> Cheers!


I'm not a big fan of Peppermint events, but I don't want to miss Benny Benassi. Count me in 
Should I go ahead and get a ticket or do we need more people to confirm first?

Cheers


----------



## jini (Jun 2, 2011)

akdubai said:


> I'm not a big fan of Peppermint events, but I don't want to miss Benny Benassi. Count me in
> Should I go ahead and get a ticket or do we need more people to confirm first?
> 
> Cheers


Get a ticket! I'm going to get mine today! Should be an awesome time.


----------



## jini (Jun 2, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> What is up with all these DJs?! Where are all the bands??


I agree with you, dj's are pretty big out here like in Europe. I actually used to work in event and music promotion back in the States and I really miss seeing bands. My brother has played in a lot of them and I used to be at shows two or three times a week for work. I think it will start to pick up out here though, the music scene seems to be a little behind. I'll keep a look out for the good shows and let you know for sure though. Maybe we can go


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

1. Tell me more about this Benny Benassi, why is he so popular?
2. Is this is club thing/event?
3. How much are the tickets?
4. What does "Peppermint Experience" mean?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

indoMLA said:


> 1. Tell me more about this Benny Benassi, why is he so popular?


He had a big hit years back thanks to scantily dressed women in the video. He (or his management) have been good at marketing him and keeping his profile known within dance music circles. I presume he's done other tracks too that people like. Generally when you errr towards the lowest common denominator in any music genre, the more accessable your music is and the more popular you are. 

See also Tiesto, David Guetta, and newcomers to the mass market Swedish House Mafia. 



indoMLA said:


> 2. Is this is club thing/event?


Yes



indoMLA said:


> 4. What does "Peppermint Experience" mean?


They are the promoters who are putting on the event.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> What is up with all these DJs?! Where are all the bands??


Bands are a lot more hassle to put on, set up the stage, the rig, mic everything up etc. A DJ generally turns up, plugs in and go's. In this region a band also needs a permit for each member. 

Finally there is the cost involved, 99% of DJ's either play from a CD wallet or laptop now which means a couple of airline seats and nothing else. A band needs freight, which as well as costing more, also needs cleared by customs etc.


----------



## Otto (Jun 3, 2011)

*Hey*



jini said:


> Hello Everyone, my name is Jini and I just moved to Dubai from the states about a month ago. I am here living with my Aunt and Uncle until I get my own place. I just got a job about a week ago, so once my probationary period is over I plan on finding a place of my own. Anyway, that is a bit off the topic of this thread. I'm new here and I don't know anybody other than my Aunt and Uncle and their social circle, which are obviously quite a bit older than me. I'm looking to meet other expats and to start getting out there and doing stuff, now that the stress of my job hunt is finally over. On June 10th there is a concert, Peppermint Experience with Benny Benassi at DWTC and I really really want to go. He is an amazing DJ that I never thought I would get the chance to see live since I'm from a small town in the US with no night life to speak of. Anyway, I don't really want to go alone and I think it would be a great environment to get to know people. I'm outgoing, I like having a good time, I'm sociable, and I can drink like a fish, so if anybody else is down to go to this with me and not make me feel like a total ******* for going alone LOL, just let me know. In case this is relevant, I'm Female, 26, Indian origins, and I grew up in the UK and the US. Hope to hear from some people.
> 
> Cheers!


Hi Jini ... You sound cool ... I just moved here from Jerusalem too .... Lived also in the States and UK ... I am also a bit older than you are but still young at heart, good looking and like to go out and party ... I drink like a whale ... LOL ... anyway if you wanna just hang out as a friend let me know .... Enjoy!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

How is "drinking like a whale" a good thing and why would you be so proud to say it?


----------



## akdubai (Mar 10, 2011)

Got my ticket. Gonna be great 

Now, until Friday arrives, should we start making plans for Armin on the 30th 

A


----------



## pradyeep (Jun 6, 2011)

*Hola!*



jini said:


> Hello Everyone, my name is Jini and I just moved to Dubai from the states about a month ago. I am here living with my Aunt and Uncle until I get my own place. I just got a job about a week ago, so once my probationary period is over I plan on finding a place of my own. Anyway, that is a bit off the topic of this thread. I'm new here and I don't know anybody other than my Aunt and Uncle and their social circle, which are obviously quite a bit older than me. I'm looking to meet other expats and to start getting out there and doing stuff, now ...........
> 
> Cheers!


Hey, Jini... nice to know you. From what i have read, i guess we both share the same boat.. i am 5 months old here, still on my probationary period though and really don't have people to hang out with. I am 25 aaand ..... i do not talk about myself.  Well, you could judge me as a person rather than here. So, if you are planning to go for Benny Benassi, do let me know.. would love to accompany you. Till then, take care.. Have fun.
Peace!


----------



## pradyeep (Jun 6, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> Bands are a lot more hassle to put on, set up the stage, the rig, mic everything up etc. A DJ generally turns up, plugs in and go's. In this region a band also needs a permit for each member.
> 
> Finally there is the cost involved, 99% of DJ's either play from a CD wallet or laptop now which means a couple of airline seats and nothing else. A band needs freight, which as well as costing more, also needs cleared by customs etc.


Mr Rossi, Swedish House Mafia are not exactly a new thing. They are three reputed Dj's, well if you ever heard awesomeness that is - Dj. Axwell, Sebastian Ingrosso and Steve Angello. If you haven't heard their singles, you are missing out on some high life, son!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

pradyeep said:


> Mr Rossi, Swedish House Mafia are not exactly a new thing. They are three reputed Dj's, well if you ever heard awesomeness that is - Dj. Axwell, Sebastian Ingrosso and Steve Angello. If you haven't heard their singles, you are missing out on some high life, son!


The singles I've heard, I can't say they float my boat. I know they've been around a while, what I meant is they are making a break into DJ superstardom a la Tiesto, Guetta etc. 

I saw some youtube footage recently from a Radio 1 show. They weren't doing anything other than jumping up and down behind some decks while the single played through the PA. The were twisting the odd knob here and there but it was painfully obvious this had no bearing on what was coming out of the speakers. As they are growing in popularity/demand they are hiding this miming behind more and more elaborate light shows. 

It's little wonder when faced with this, that people who don't get dance music regard it as "not proper music" and personally I don't feel I'm missing out either.


----------



## pradyeep (Jun 6, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> The singles I've heard, I can't say they float my boat. I know they've been around a while, what I meant is they are making a break into DJ superstardom a la Tiesto, Guetta etc.
> 
> I saw some youtube footage recently from a Radio 1 show. They weren't doing anything other than jumping up and down behind some decks while the single played through the PA. The were twisting the odd knob here and there but it was painfully obvious this had no bearing on what was coming out of the speakers. As they are growing in popularity/demand they are hiding this miming behind more and more elaborate light shows.
> 
> It's little wonder when faced with this, that people who don't get dance music regard it as "not proper music" and personally I don't feel I'm missing out either.


Come on mate! I think 'One' bySHM was pretty good. So is Miami to Ibiza. Talking about singles have a look at 'Watch the sunrise' - Axwell.. Dude, there are lot of them...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Dude!! That automatically makes you like so totally cool dude!!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

pradyeep said:


> Come on mate! I think 'One' bySHM was pretty good. So is Miami to Ibiza. Talking about singles have a look at 'Watch the sunrise' - Axwell.. Dude, there are lot of them...


I don't really have the time to explain why these songs are rubbish but if you like them go ahead, have a ball. My opinion shouldn't prevent you from enjoying yourself.


----------



## pradyeep (Jun 6, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> I don't really have the time to explain why these songs are rubbish but if you like them go ahead, have a ball. My opinion shouldn't prevent you from enjoying yourself.


Well brother, even i shouldn't have had bothered you. Sorry, Peace.


----------



## pradyeep (Jun 6, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> Dude!! That automatically makes you like so totally cool dude!!


Sorry.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

pradyeep said:


> Well brother, even i shouldn't have had bothered you. Sorry, Peace.


Perhaps I failed to add an 

Never apologise for enthusing about music you like, there are no right or wrong answers.


----------



## pradyeep (Jun 6, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> Perhaps I failed to add an
> 
> Never apologise for enthusing about music you like, there are no right or wrong answers.


Cheers.


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> What is up with all these DJs?! Where are all the bands??


Jynxy is too cool for everyone on the forum....


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

sabfrance said:


> Jynxy is too cool for everyone on the forum....


Jynxy????


----------



## Sky_High_1 (Mar 13, 2011)

Got my ticket!

Does anyone else have plans to pre-game for this event?


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

sabfrance said:


> Jynxy is too cool for everyone on the forum....


Yup. Because she's rockin' sunset 'till sunrise at the beach, cutting her old Country 12" LPs with the gold covered studs from her Texan cowboy boots. Still attached.




Well... that's what I imagined she would be doing. Just a thought.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

hubbly_bubbly said:


> Yup. Because she's rockin' sunset 'till sunrise at the beach, cutting her old Country 12" LPs with the gold covered studs from her Texan cowboy boots. Still attached.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's EXACTLY what she does...day in and day out!!


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> That's EXACTLY what she does...day in and day out!!


Wow. That sounds... e x h a u s t i n g.

Sabby was right. Too cool for school. 



Anyway. As you were, kids. Back to Benny's Peppermint Experience. I imagine it to be a night out to remember. Great idea, Jini.


----------



## akdubai (Mar 10, 2011)

Sky_High_1 said:


> Got my ticket!
> Does anyone else have plans to pre-game for this event?


Cool!! 

I was also thinking of warm-up drinks before.
Somewhere close to DWTC? Any suggestions? I can only remember Long's from that area.

A


----------



## Sky_High_1 (Mar 13, 2011)

akdubai said:


> Cool!!
> 
> I was also thinking of warm-up drinks before.
> Somewhere close to DWTC? Any suggestions? I can only remember Long's from that area.
> ...


Well I am a newbie here hence haven't been to the bars on SZR yet but from a few minutes of research on timeout it seems like Long's (Towers Rotana) or Trader Vic's (Crowne Plaza) seem like good hang out spots to warm up before the event. Trader Vic's happy hour goes form 6-8pm whereas at Long's it goes from noon-midnight (Fridays). So that should be an easy decision really  And yeah DWTC is right across the road from these places.

But yeah I am totally down for getting warm up drinks and meeting up to head out for the event as a group.


----------



## pradyeep (Jun 6, 2011)

Sky_High_1 said:


> Well I am a newbie here hence haven't been to the bars on SZR yet but from a few minutes of research on timeout it seems like Long's (Towers Rotana) or Trader Vic's (Crowne Plaza) seem like good hang out spots to warm up before the event. Trader Vic's happy hour goes form 6-8pm whereas at Long's it goes from noon-midnight (Fridays). So that should be an easy decision really  And yeah DWTC is right across the road from these places.
> 
> But yeah I am totally down for getting warm up drinks and meeting up to head out for the event as a group.


Hey, Did you already buy the ticket? Can we get 'em tomorrow? I would love to join you guys.

*The church is near, but the road is icy. The bar is far, but we will walk carefully....*


----------



## akdubai (Mar 10, 2011)

pradyeep said:


> Hey, Did you already buy the ticket? Can we get 'em tomorrow? I would love to join you guys.
> ...


You are welcome to join us. Yes, some of us already have our tickets.
You can get them at Virgin in most malls or online. You can buy them at the door, but you run the risk of them being sold out (not likely). More importantly, you will annoy us by making us wait for you while you stand in line to buy your ticket (Just kidding) 

Lets aim to meet at Longs Bar around 8:30pm, spend a couple of hours there, then head over to DWTC. Everybody is welcome to join us at Long's or at DWTC after 10:30pm.

Send me your contacts and I'll text you mine.

Cheers,
A


----------



## smit1989 (Jun 1, 2011)

Im soo down...where in the states are you from..i'm from Chicago!!..cant wait for Benny!!..also it would be the perfect excuse to meet more people!!


----------



## Sky_High_1 (Mar 13, 2011)

akdubai said:


> You are welcome to join us. Yes, some of us already have our tickets.
> You can get them at Virgin in most malls or online. You can buy them at the door, but you run the risk of them being sold out (not likely). More importantly, you will annoy us by making us wait for you while you stand in line to buy your ticket (Just kidding)
> 
> Lets aim to meet at Longs Bar around 8:30pm, spend a couple of hours there, then head over to DWTC. Everybody is welcome to join us at Long's or at DWTC after 10:30pm.
> ...


Sounds Like a plan Mr. A. I'm definitely in!
PM'ed contact details.


----------

